# Erin Incoherent



## Scat (Jul 7, 2021)

Anyone else a fan? Her music has been a staple for me the past few years. If you haven't heard of her but you're into themes about self-growth, mental illness, and/or overcoming addictions, her music might be for you. Would love to discuss some of her songs with others.


----------



## Bibs (Jul 9, 2021)

Scat said:


> Anyone else a fan? Her music has been a staple for me the past few years. If you haven't heard of her but you're into themes about self-growth, mental illness, and/or overcoming addictions, her music might be for you. Would love to discuss some of her songs with others.


Just started listening to her after reading this thread, she's pretty good kinda reminds me of a more refined stik n poke. Cheerleaders smoke crack is probably my favorite song at the moment. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Scat (Jul 10, 2021)

IanIam said:


> Just started listening to her after reading this thread, she's pretty good kinda reminds me of a more refined stik n poke. Cheerleaders smoke crack is probably my favorite song at the moment. Thanks for the recommendation.


Glad you found somethint to enjoy! That was the first song I heard by her that got me hooked.


----------



## Forth (Jul 12, 2021)

Yeah i started with that song and I immediately like her.

every song i've heard so far is great!


----------

